# bobcat forestry cutter replacement teeth ...$



## reedfarm (Mar 29, 2011)

I just chipped a few teeth on my 50 inch forstry cutter and had to get them at the local bobcat dealer - $120 each ! anyone know if there are aftermarkets that are less or better ? that seems to be a bit high and want to get a few to have around in case I chip another.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 29, 2011)

I think these ones might work?


----------



## reedfarm (Mar 29, 2011)

*You would think ....*

The Bobcat head is made buy fecon so you would think, but no. They are held on with 2 bolts. I am hoping that they are not "special" and can only be bought at bobcat.


----------



## kkottemann (Mar 29, 2011)

I had a fae head for a while and if the whole hammer was not destroyed I found a company in Monroe, Louisiana that re-tipped carbide tools. I want to say with shipping included it cost me $65 per tooth to have the hammer re-tipped. and if you are handy you can buy the carbide teeth and re-tip them your self. He also re-tips my stumper teeth.


----------

